

Ask HN: What do you do waiting for YC answers - ondiekijunior

YC is sending out invitations for interview today. What do you do between checking my emails
======
stringbeans
Hopefully waiting doesn't stop you from focusing on your product ;)

------
asadlionpk
I am trying not to think about it n work instead. At this time, I am trying
not to panic :D

------
wavesum
Btw do the teams that don't get invited an email at all?

~~~
AdelH45
yes, everybody get an answer.

------
tomashertus
I'm working; pushing hard, as every other day...

